# Need help with a scholarshiop topic.



## Kassie_Blair (Jun 29, 2010)

I am applying for a scholarship and I have to write on Christian leadership. The main question I have to answer is this:

Where is Christian leadership most needed in our world today? Why?

Any thoughts???


----------



## Andres (Jun 29, 2010)

you gonna give us part of the scholarship?


----------



## Kassie_Blair (Jun 29, 2010)

I wish I could. I have my own thoughts that it is need most within the church, but maybe there are other ideas or thoughts out there that I am not contemplating.


----------



## Andres (Jun 29, 2010)

well I guess the obvious answer is the church and the home. Sorry it's not exciting, but I definitely think you could come up with a great paper stressing the importance of the husband/father's role as pastor to his home.


----------



## BJClark (Jun 29, 2010)

Kassie,

That would be an easy essay to write, as it is from your own perspective..and your own opinion, so what areas are you strongly passionate about that you believe need more Christian leaders..

While I may think Christian leadership is needed in one area, you may see it needed in another..

So, looking around the world, or even within the church, where do you see Christian leadership needed most? In most opinion based essay's they look for the passion you have for the topic and how you argue the case for why you believe what you do..so while we can certainly toss some opinions on areas we believe need more Christian leadership, ultimately your going to need to be passionate towards your topic so that you can argue it well..

If you don't mind my asking what organization is holding the contest?


----------



## Kassie_Blair (Jun 29, 2010)

Not an organization. It is Providence Christian College. It is an scholarship offered through the school. It is a reformed Christian college here is socal. I am enrolling in the fall and I am trying to get financial aid. So I have to submit a reference, a list of my personal Christian leadership activities, as well as writing the essay. I guess I am just trying to figure out what I am passionate about. I feel like DC would be another idea, but can you be a Christian and a politician is the question there. I guess I feel passionate in a few areas and I am trying to weed out some of the weaker thoughts or maybe have people shed light on the subject in a unique way. 

I am the type of person who has to hear others' opinions and bounce topics and ideas off of people and debate it to figure out my strongest opinion and the one I have the most support for. That is why I bring it up.


----------



## BJClark (Jun 29, 2010)

I certainly understand, I like to bounce things off others as well.


If we look at the Judicial branch of government, the congress and senate, we can see a need for wisdom and discernment, and Scripture tells us, wisdom comes from God...how can lead wisely if they do not lean on and depend on God??

But that can also be seen in Business with business leaders and how companies do business, and families, and how children are raised..even within our churches, if they are not following Christ then we see churches that allow open adulterers or homosexuals preach from their pulpits or allowing child molesters access to our children from the pulpit..if there was true Godly leadership in those churches...those things would be addressed and called out..so even within the 'visible' Church there is a need for Christian leaders..


----------



## KMK (Jun 29, 2010)

Why did you post this thread in 'Philosophy'? Are you looking for philosophical answers/models?


----------



## Jack K (Jun 29, 2010)

Kassie_Blair said:


> Where is Christian leadership most needed in our world today? Why?



The church. Always has been, always will be the right answer. Everything else flows from there. The church is God's fundamental institution to bring every blessing of the gospel of Christ to the world.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 29, 2010)

Best way to go after scholarships in my book is to hit a topic someone probably wouldn't expect to see.

I can see topics such as third world countries, communities, and churches being common hits.

How about the family?


----------



## Emmanuel (Jun 29, 2010)

I second Bryan. The family is in desperate need of Christian leadership.
Men need to rise to the occasion and provide spiritual leadership for their families, and stop trying to pass the buck onto others outside the home. One particular manifestation of the leadership crisis is the deficit of father/husband-led family worship. The leadership found in the home, or the lack thereof, will set the tone for the next generation, i.e. there are multi-generational consequences associated with this issue.

I need to stop before I literally start quoting Voddie Baucham.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 29, 2010)

Kassie,

Where are the men? Nowhere; except perhaps work.

Where are they needed to lead? Family, church, state, perhaps not so much in the vocational world, as men tend to do better there than in other places.

We need Abrahams to teach their children to keep the right ways of the Lord; Pauls to shepherd the flock of God; Davids to rule over men righteously in the fear of God. It seems that the easy answer is the church, but in some sense the failure of leadership in the visible church reflects the failure of the families among western civilization to raise men rather than big boys.

Cheers,


----------



## Kassie_Blair (Jul 3, 2010)

@KMK I posted this under philosophy because it is opinion, and there really is no answer that is more biblical than another. It is cultural, thus making it more philosophical. I suppose there is some philosophical reasoning behind arguing a position in this topic; opinion on how we can improve the world through Christian Leadership.

@Everyone, thanks for your answers. It actually did help a lot. I think I am going to go with dichotomy of church leadership. It kinda just hit me like a ton of bricks when reading Jeremiah and thinking about why false doctrine has crept in the church, as well as why we have this age old question as to why people hate organized religion. My non- believing family's experience is that church leaders are hypocrites and that is why they don't go to church. So I guess the dichotomy I am going to address, more of a catch 22 if you will, is that we need people that are capable of leading and have integrity as well. I don't think I can really address where leadership is needed without addressing the integrity issue. We need people in the church with integrity to lead, but in order for them to lead they need to be discipled and led by men with integrity. I think the root of the argument lies in God's people having integrity in all areas of life, from their exegetical work with the scriptures, to leading in the home.

Feel free to expound if you feel led!

Thanks again!


----------



## christiana (Jul 4, 2010)

2 Chronicles 7:14 (New King James Version)

14 if My people who are called by My name will humble themselves, and pray and seek My face, and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin and heal their land.

I agree with those saying leadership begins in the family and the local church! So many churches and families as well practice no biblical discipline and this has effects that reach far into our national politics and even our local government!


----------

